# OpenOSX



## simon (16 Novembre 2001)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas OpenOSX distribue des CDs avec des softs UNIX sous forme de package, donc très simple à utiliser...

Pour ceux qui connaissent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 est-ce que l'un d'entre vous à déàj acheter un de ces CDs et installer des softs par ce moyen ?!?

Pour ma part je viens de commander celui qui contient tout ça:
AbiWord 0.9.4.1	Gnumeric 0.74	Gimp 1.2.1 (optional)
XFree86 4.1.99.1	XDarwin 1.0.4	GTK+ 1.2.8
Ghostview 1.5	Oroborous Window Manager	ORBit 0.5.11
Gnome Appication Library 0.17	Bonobo 1.0.10	Glib 1.2.8 Libxml 1.8.14	GnomePrint 0.31	Dynamic Linking Compatibility Library

Dès que je le reçois je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution de la chose, au niveau de l'install, et de l'utilisation...


----------



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

Tiens nous au courrant alors... Tu as déjà été visité ce site-ci ?? Tu trouves aussi plein de stuff de gnu déjà porté sur X...J'espère que sur ton CD ils t'auront mis la nouvelle version du Window Manager Oroborus (elle est sortie il y a 5 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , resp. la 0.75alpha2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

++


----------



## DanMac (21 Novembre 2001)

J'ai également commandé le CD OpenOSX. Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu. Mais voilà ce qu'ils m'envoient par mail:

---
We have just discovered a CRITICAL error with the Office CD 0.9.

DO NOT INSTALL the CD as it will delete the contents of the system directory "/etc". If the Office 0.9 CD is installed, you will be forced to install a new system.

We will send out replacement CD's immediately labeled v2. A note will also accompany the shipment. We apologize for the inconvenience.
---


----------



## simon (22 Novembre 2001)

Et ben merci de l'info, mais en tout cas moi j'ai rien reçu par mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quand je vais le recevoir je regardais la version du CD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci


----------



## DanMac (22 Novembre 2001)

Précision: j'ai commandé le CD comprenant uniquement AbiWord & Gnumeric, celui à USD 30.-. Possible que ce ne soit pas le cas pour les autres CD


----------



## vicento (27 Novembre 2001)

OpenOsx est une entreprise commerciale qui revent des applications gnu faciles à installer sous osX.
Le problème c'est que leur installeur se base en majeur parti sur Fin http://fink.sourceforge.net/pr/openosx.php 

En fait on vous demande de payer pour des programmes libres qui sont accessibles à tous.
C'est un peu chère pour un compilation ; bien que cela puisse rendre service à certains.

On se demande juste ce que ces gens viennent faire là avec un nom comme OpenOsx qui peu faire croire à un site Open source pour OsX.

Voila
à vous de juger.


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2001)

Et voilà j'ai reçu mes deux CDs de OpenOSX un avec Gimp et l'autre nommé Office contient AbiWord et Gnumeric (équivalent de Word et Excel), et franchement le fait de payer quelques dollars pour avoir ces softs et ben franchement je ne regrette pas, pourquoi me direz-vous puisque effectivement ils sont gratuits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ben tout simplement parce que je le ai sur support CDs et en plus sous forme de package et donc l'installation et d'une simplicité non moins légendaire, deux trois cliques (toujours sur le bouton OK) et c'est tout bon cinq minutes plus tard cela tourne comme un charme, un pur plaisir 

PS: Quand je me rappelle les 5 heures de compilations pour Gimp la première fois que je l'ai installé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A noter aussi que comme dis plus haut j'ai directement reçu la version 2 des CDs


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2001)

et gimp en mode root less ?
As tu les pointeurs de ta souris qui changent lorsque tu changes d'outil ?
Je ne pense pas, mais c'est la cas... alors ça veut dire qu'ils ont bossé, sinon, que c'est des branleurs.
Autre question. Est ce que l'installe t'a créé un dossier sw à la racine ?
oui, non ?
si oui, je dis encore bouhhh à l'équipe OpenOSX et si c'est non, je dis breuk

[04 décembre 2001 : message édité par daffyb]


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2001)

Pour le dossier sw je ne sais pas s'il le crée lors de l'install parce que je l'avais déjà avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais normalement ce dossier est crée par fink et pas par autre chose, enfin il me semble)

Pour le curseur de la souris je ne sais pas encore, j'ai pas tellement eut le temps de tester mais je vous tiens au courant dès que je peux


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2001)

Maintenant que j'ai réglé mon problème avec XDarwin je peux essayer donc non le curseur de la souris ne change pas quand je change d'outils par contre oui je peux utiliser Gimp en mode rootless sans probleme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une mauvaise et une bonne nouvelle en somme


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2001)

Que tu puisses utliser Gimp en mode Root less est la moindre des choses puisque depuis XDarwin 1.0.4.1 ca marce et qu'avant, avec une bidouille dans les pref de Gimp ça marchait aussi. Ma question par rapport au dossier sw, est que si ton installe crée un dossier sw alors OpenOSX est vraiment du boulot piqué à Fink


----------



## Nathalex (5 Décembre 2001)

Salut,
Ma question portera sur gnumeric (puisque mon traitement de texte est LateX) en  particulier sur les graphiques : je trouve le site bien silencieux sur ce thème. Quelles sont les capacités de ce point de vue-là ?
Et l'exportation vers Excel (je suis le seul macuser de mon labo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?

Et vous confirmez que l'installation est réellement simple ?

Merci de vos réponses
Alexis


----------



## simon (7 Décembre 2001)

Je suis pas un dieu d'Excel mais ce que je peux te dire c'est la chose suivante:

- tu peux enregistré un fichier avec Excel (version Office 2001) et le lire sans problème dans Gnumeric (enfin un fichier simple sans macro)

- tu peux sauver dans Gnumeric au format Excel 95 et le lire dans Excel 2001

- les graphiques effectivement j'ai pas tout compris, mais je sais aussi que sous X11 il y a des outils pour faire des graphs

Pour l'installation c'est extremement simple parce que c'est un package donc tu doubles cliques, tu fais OK et c'est tout, en espérant que cela puisse t'aider


----------



## simon (7 Décembre 2001)

A noter la même compatibilité pour AboWord, et pour les iamges dans Abi et benc'est soit du bmp ou du png   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aurais bien voulu au moins le jpeg mais bon


----------



## dajay (1 Octobre 2004)

On relance  !

Bon les personnes supra peuvent nous donner quelques informations après quelques années sur Open Os X ?


Parcequ'avec la promo de la Fnac Adhérent, Office 2004 est à 149¤ en license étudiant avec une souris wifi en prime ...


----------



## flakk (1 Octobre 2004)

et openoffice ?
c'est libre, fiable, et simple à installer...
(et au passage, c'est mieux et plus complêt qu'abiword et gnuméric je trouve..)


----------



## sibileau.raymond (2 Octobre 2004)

si tu veux parler d'OOo, pourquoi passer par un CD ? le téléchargement fonctionne plutot bien (il a fallu que je prenne soin de choisir la version la plus récente pour être satisfait) ?


----------



## flakk (3 Octobre 2004)

hum.. y'a pas 36 openoffice.. 
(et ou ai-je parlé de CD ??)


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Octobre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> et openoffice ?
> c'est libre, fiable, et simple à installer...
> (et au passage, c'est mieux et plus complêt qu'abiword et gnuméric je trouve..)



Un peu lourd et lent quand même, alors que Gnumeric et Abiword sont plus rapides et légers (mais moins complets), donc tout dépend de l'utilisation.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2004)

AbiWord ne fonctionne pas encore assez bien à mon avis. En revanche, Gnumeric me convient
très bien (rapide en plus).


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Octobre 2004)

Comment peut-on vendre des logiciel gratuit, même sur CD... 
C'est bizard que cette boîte se le permette... 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer?? c'est le support CD qu'on paye?


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Octobre 2004)

tu ne payes pas les logiciels mais le service qui consiste à mettre les logiciels sur CD, à les graver et à te les envoyer.
Généralement, tous les sites qui font ça proposent également de downloader directement sur le site, donc l'honneur est sauf car si tu n'as pas de haut débit tu dois te procurer un CD.

bref, ça ne me gêne pas mais ça ne m'entousiasme pas non plus, mais ça peut aider des gens qui ne veulent pas s'embêter à installer Fink, à compiler,....car les prix sont assez bas.


----------

